# Kaufberatung: Cube (AMS 125/Stereo) oder Specialized (Stumpjumper FSR)



## Chris360 (15. Februar 2009)

Moin,

ich brauche mal ein wenig eure Beratung. 

Ich möchte mir jetzt ein Fully zulegen mit etwa 120-140mm Federweg hinten und 140mm vorne. Ich fahre damit zu 75% Mittelgebirge (60% Waldautobahnen (Up- und Downhill), 40% Trails), zu 5% Asphalt/Feldwege und zu 20% im Hochgebirge (Alpen, Kanaren, Balearen).

Ausstattung sollte so gewählt sein, dass das Gewicht unter 13kg liegt.
Am besten X.9 oder XT.

Da ich als 17 jähriger Schüler über kein unbegrenztes Budget verfüge, liegt das nun bei rund 2400 EUR.

Als mögliche Bikes habe ich folgende herausgesucht, die ich auch Probefahren werde (übers Wochenende jeweils):

- Cube Stereo (lohnt sich da die Differenz von K18 zu The One?)
- Cube AMS 125 R1
- Specialized Stumpjumper FSR Comp
- Specialized Stumpjumper FSR Elite

Wäre echt sehr hilfreich, wenn ihr mir kurz euren Favoriten mit der entsprechenden Begründung (Pro/Contra) nennen könntet. 

Grüße,

Chris


----------



## pseudosportler (16. Februar 2009)

Hier im Cubeforum wird es wohl groÃe Tendenzen zu Cube geben, vieleicht mal besser im http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?s=&forumid=45 posten.
Ich habe fÃ¼rs Stereo "The One" gestimmt, habe selber das 2008 Modell und bin super zufrieden.

Falls du aber ehr Marathon und Touren als Bergab und anspruchsvolle Trails fahren willst, kommt wohl ehr das AMS 125 in Frage.

Ich weiÃ zwar jetzt nicht was der â¬ unterschied zwischen dem K18 und The One ist aber ich finde alleine die Bremse ist Top, auch wen ich kein Freund von Foxgabeln bin, die Absenkung fusnt wesentlich leichter, Kette und Kassette sind eh VerschleiÃteile, wÃ¼rde ich also nicht berÃ¼cksichtigen in Punkto Funktion.
Ist jetzt de Frage ob dir die K18 reicht und ob du oft die Gabelabsenken musst, mit U-Turn halt recht umstÃ¤ndlich gerade im Mittelgebirge wo es halt Ã¶fters hoch und runter geht, obwohl die RS Revelation 2007 Modell ne super Gabel ist, hatte ich selber mal, also dÃ¼rfte die neue auch OK sein, genau wie die Pike im meinen Stereo, nur das U-Turn ist umstÃ¤ndlich.

Zu den Specialized kann ich nichts sagen da ich sie nie gefahren bin.
Von der Ausstattung sind gerade die Kurbel und die LaufrÃ¤der nicht so Hochwertig.

Hoffe ein wenig geholfen zu haben.

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Racer87 (16. Februar 2009)

Also wenn du so nen Federweg willst, würde ich dir eher zum Stereo raten. Nach deiner Beschreibung, was du fährst, brauchst du aber jetzt nicht unbedingt ein Stereo und dann is es vielleicht von Preis und Gewicht her sinnvoller das AMS 125 zu nehmen. 
Die R1 hat in der aktuellen MountainBIKE übrigens nen recht guten Test, allerdings mehr für Racer, weil sie schön leicht ist. Zur the One kann ich nix sagen, hört man aber auch recht gute Sachen. Also wenn du schon gern mal schnell runter fährst nehm das Stereo, sonst eher das AMS. Du machst aber mit Sicherheit mit keinem Bike was falsch. Falsch machst du nur was, wenn du armer Schüler bist und trotzdem ein Specialized kaufst


----------



## pseudosportler (16. Februar 2009)

Zur R1, ein Bekannter hat sie f/h 180mm und war mit auf La Palma, dort hat sie sich laut seiner Aussage super verhalten, teils schöne Trails mit mehreren 100 hm runter oder auch mal 300-400 hm auf Asphalt vernichtet, da er ca. 190 groß ist wierd er wohl auch 90kg auf die Wagge bringen, das hat die R1 locker weggesteckt.

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## Chiefwiggum82 (16. Februar 2009)

Wo genau willst du jetzt noch ein Ams herbekommen? so viel ich gehört hab, gibts dieses Jahr nix mehr....oder wenn erst später im jahr....Also mit bestellen wirds zumindest nix erstmal. Mein Ams hat dann auch 8 Wochen gedauert, kommt nächste Woche...


----------



## acid-driver (16. Februar 2009)

Chiefwiggum82 schrieb:


> ...kommt nächste Woche...



sagst du 

mein händler vertröstet mich auch schon seit freitag...

warte aber auf ein ams pro...


----------



## Chiefwiggum82 (16. Februar 2009)

Ja is nur noch net da, weil der Fahrrad onkel bikeurlaub macht


----------



## Chris360 (17. Februar 2009)

Moin,

wie würdet ihr die Lackqualität des Stumpjumper einschätzen? Hört man ja anscheinend viel dazu...
Die niedrige Qualität der Parts nervt mich beim Stumpi, dafür ist die Geometrie ziemlich top.
Geometrie beim AMS 125 R1 noch nicht bekannt, aber Lieferzeit nervt und ist ein Punkt, der GEGEN Cube spricht. Obwohl die Ausstattung um Längen besser ist als die des Stumpi Elite...
Weshalb heißt das AMS 125 eigentlich noch 125? Der Federweg hinten wurde ja von 125 auf 130mm angepasst... Sollte doch dann auch AMS 130 heißen, oder nicht?


----------



## acid-driver (17. Februar 2009)

reicht dir ein ams 100/pro? davon geistern schon ein paar hier im forum rum...


----------



## Chris360 (17. Februar 2009)

Zu wenig Federweg... Fahre auch Trails, Alpen, Balearen und Kanaren und brauche daher auch mal um die 120mm Federweg.


----------



## Basscommander (17. Februar 2009)

Warum nicht lieferbar? (AMS 125)
Bei uns stehen schon einige im Shop.
Da hat wohl eher dann Euer Händler bei der Vororder geschludert.
Nur die DTC Modelle kommen produktionsbedingt erst im März.

Um auf das eigentliche Thema zu kommen:

Wer es bergab auch gerne mal krachen lässt ist mit einem Stereo bestens bedient.
Alle, die mehr wert auf Bergauf-Performance legen, sind mit dem AMS 125 besser dran.

Die THE ONE Ausstattung bin ich am 2008er Stereo gefahren und war sehr begeistert.
Die THE ONE bin ich auch am DH-Bike gefahren und sie hat mich nie im Stich gelassen. Definitiv die beste Bremsleistung in Ihrer Gewichtsklasse.

Zu specialized kann ich nichts sagen, da ich sie noch nie gefahren bin.
Aber mal im Ernst?
Womit rechtfertigen die den Preis?

Grüße!
Der Mo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chris360 (17. Februar 2009)

In welchem Laden gibts denn schon die AMS 125? Ich suche speziell die R1-Version in Rahmengröße XL und in schwarz anodisiert.

Wie lange würde die Lieferzeit betragen? Gerne auch per PN.

Da ich aus der Nähe von Frankfurt/Main komme, benötige ich einen Händler im Umkreis, auch für spätere Arbeiten, Tuning, Inspektionen etc.

Chris


----------



## agnes (18. Februar 2009)

mein händler hat 3 r1 bestellt. sind wohl auch schon da...aber xl,ne. und er meinte wenn die wech sind, gibt es so schnell keine neuen. da cube keine rahmen hat^^

speci^^würde ich blind jeder zeit wieder kaufen. den preis rechtfertigen...können die wohl nicht. aber man bekommt für sein geld ein sehr geilen rahmen. schau dir die 08er modelle an. die sind weit unterm listenpreis zu bekommen.


----------



## wurzelhoppser (18. Februar 2009)

Ist aber immer noch ein: Specialized,und Preis -Leistung sehe ich nicht im Cube Bereich.Überteuert und mit Billig-Parts


----------



## Basscommander (18. Februar 2009)

Also wenn ich deinen Satz, mangels Satzzeichen, richtig deute, meinst du es so wie ich denke, und zwar dass Speiseeis überteuert und mit Billig-Parts ausgestattet ist, oder?

Also wir haben relativ viele 125er im laden stehen (siehe Signatur). Kann sogar gut sein, dass da ein 22" dabei ist.
Allerdings keine R1 mehr(!).
XL gibts bei CUBE nicht. Das wäre dann 22". Wer hat dir denn diese Größe gesagt?
CUBE hat vielleicht aktuell keine Rahmen, weil sie grade eine andere Serie produzieren, aber generell ist das 125er noch zu bekommen.

Grüße!
Der Mo


----------



## Chris360 (18. Februar 2009)

XL meinte mein Händler und mein persönliches Empfinden.

Weshalb gibts keine 125 R1 mehr? XT will ich nicht wegen der Bremse und den Laufrädern, K18 nicht wegen der Gabel und The One ist mir zu teuer...
Und Stereo K18 hat auch Laufräder und Gabel nicht nach meinem Geschmack, wenn ich ein Stereo The One für 2300 EUR bekomme, würde ich auch das nehmen...  

Ansonsten werde ich mir dann mal das Stumpi Elite genauer anschauen. Soll in weiß recht haltbar sein vom Lack und die Teile sind alle ausreichend. Verschleißteile wie Kurbel, Kasette etc. werden sowieso irgendwann ausgetauscht. Die Geometrie soll der der Cubes um Längen überlegen sein. Das werde ich natürlich testen.


----------



## Basscommander (19. Februar 2009)

Nein... ich meinte wir haben keine R1 mehr, in dem Sinne, dass wir schon welche hatten, die aber schon verkauft sind.

Aber so wie du das beschreibst, was du haben möchtest, musst du dich dann tatsächlich nach dem R1 umsehen, oder eben die Speiseeis Räder anschauen.

Ansonsten wegen der Größe...: Ist schon komisch, dass dir ein Händler XL sagt, wenn er dann bei CUBE zum bestellen ne Zollgröße angeben muss. Vor allem mit dem Hintergrund, dass man "XL" auf alles drauf schreiben kann. Sprich dann könnte es nur 20" haben, aber man schreibt einfach mal XL drauf.
Angaben in Zahlen machen das sehr viel besser vergleichbar. Dementsprechend kann es dann nicht vorkommen, dass ein Hersteller eben nur bis 20" produziert, dafür aber noch drei kleinere Größen hat, und dann daher das 20" das XL ist. Daher wäre dann aber für dich (wenn ich mal von einer Körpergröße von min 187cm ausgehe) das XL in diesem Fall zu klein.

Aber genug OT jetzt.

Schau dir einfach an, was du haben willst, vergleiche die Angebote.
Was aber am wichtigsten ist, ist dass du dich auf und mit dem Rad wohl fühlst!
Egal, welche Marke drauf steht!

Also bis dann!

Grüße!
Der Mo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chiefwiggum82 (20. Februar 2009)

Also mein Händler hatte 4-5 Ams 125, und die waren schnell weg. Is allerdings auch ein kleiner Laden....Und als er letzte Woche nach meinem gefragt hat, haben die gesagt, es ist zur Zeit nicht lieferbar...und auch in nächster Zeit nicht....


----------



## acid-driver (20. Februar 2009)

Chiefwiggum82 schrieb:


> Und als er letzte Woche nach meinem gefragt hat, haben die gesagt, es ist zur Zeit nicht lieferbar...und auch in nächster Zeit nicht....



looooooooool gleiche antwort bei mir mit dem ams pro


----------



## Deleted138492 (20. Februar 2009)

Wenn ich ein AMS 125 XT in Rot 20" (Schwarz war schon vergriffen und wird in absehbarer Zeit nicht mehr produziert) diese Woche geordert hätte, wäre es Ende März/Anfang April hier gewesen. Ich würde an deiner Stelle das Stereo The One nehmen, da es laut meinem Händler noch nicht vergriffen ist und du nicht mit Wartezeiten zu rechnen hast.


----------



## Basscommander (20. Februar 2009)

"Noch nicht veregriffen" HAHAHA

Das ist noch nichteinmal ausgeliefert worden.
Aber anhand der großen nachfrage, die wir bei uns im Shop haben, werden die, die wir bekommen auch in kürzester Zeit weg sein.
Und warten muss man trotzdem, weil es einfach noch nicht lieferbar ist!

Grüße!
Der MO


----------



## Deleted138492 (21. Februar 2009)

Tieftonkommandierer schrieb:
			
		

> "Noch nicht vergriffen" HAHAHA


 
Genau. Noch nicht vergriffen, da noch nicht mal ausgeliefert. Hat alles seine Richtigkeit


----------



## agnes (21. Februar 2009)

naja und wann wird es lieferbar sein wenn man nicht früh bestellt hat^^


----------



## acid-driver (21. Februar 2009)

mein händler meinte, er hat ein ams auf der eurobike bestellt und das soll erst ende märz kommen.

wenn der das jetzt erst bestellt, kannst du dir ja denken, wann es kommt...


----------



## Chris360 (21. Februar 2009)

Kommt drauf an, ob es bei Kauf direkt im Lager zu bestellen ist. Dann sei dies laut Aussage eines Händlers innerhalb von maximal 5 Tagen bei ihm.

Da ich mich beim AMS 125 für ein R1 interessiere und die knapp sind, hatte mein Händler die Idee, ein XT umzurüsten. Anscheinend gibt es in 22 Zoll und schwarz anodisiert einige mehr XT als R1. Müsste man dann halt Laufräder, Bremsen, Kasette, Schaltwerk, Schalthebel etc. umtauschen.


----------



## agnes (21. Februar 2009)

nie im leben in 5 tagen....sry das ist müll. ich habe mein ams125 the one in weiß auch nach der bike messer bestellt. und der termin war auf irgendwas im märz verschoben. eigentlicher liefertermin war mitte januar^^

dann kauf lieber direkt das r1 wenn du soviel tauschen willst.


----------



## Chris360 (22. Februar 2009)

Ich würde ja ein R1 eventuell kaufen (und definitiv dem XT vorziehen), wenn das so einfach verfügbar wäre...
Irgendwie blicke ich da bei Cube nicht so ganz durch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schluckspecht (22. Februar 2009)

oh mann, diese umfrageergebnisse. hehe^^  in rl wären die ergebnisse ganz anders. ist ja fast wie porsche gegen seat (da wird objektivität wohl im cube-unterforum ganz klein geschrieben)
lieber nen gescheiten rahmen und die teile stück für stück ändern, als umgekehrt. die basis sollte stimmen.

ganz klar das stumpi!!


----------



## agnes (22. Februar 2009)

der ams 125er rahmen ist ja nicht schlecht. speci ist halt eine ganz andere nummer.
zudem hat nicht jeder das geld übrig sich wer weiß wie teure bikes zu kaufen.

wenn man aber den direkten vergleich zwischen stump und ams mal macht, werdens ich wohl viele fürs stumpi entscheiden. drauf und wohlfühlen. so ging mir es zb. .
geschweige von den liefertermine bei den 125 ams. was mich wiederum zum speci fahrer gemacht hat.


----------



## acid-driver (22. Februar 2009)

Schluckspecht schrieb:


> ganz klar das stumpi!!



rotwild R.C1 ?


----------



## Basscommander (22. Februar 2009)

Schluckspecht schrieb:


> lieber nen gescheiten rahmen und die teile stück für stück ändern, als umgekehrt. die basis sollte stimmen.
> 
> ganz klar das stumpi!!



Mal davon abgesehen, dass man sich das in nem CUBE Unterforum denken kann, dass hier nicht nur Objektivität vorherrscht, was ist denn an der Basis, sprich dem Rahmen, eines Specialized so viel besser, als an einem AMS, oder einem Stereo? Die Verarbeitung kanns schonmal nicht sein, denn CUBE und Specialized werden im gleichen Werk hergestellt.

Das würde mich doch mal wirklich interessieren. Also wirklich ernsthaft!

Zu den Lieferzeiten:

Es kommt auch darauf an, FÜR WANN der jeweilige Händler die Räder bestellt hat.
Geordert wird immer in einem kurzen Zeitraum nach der Eurobike.
Und dann gibt es für November bis Juni monatliche Liefertermine.
Wenn ein händlier nun sagt, dass seins erst im März kommt, dann liegt das wohl eher daran, dass er es erst für März bestellt hat!
Wir machen das auch, weil wir weder den Lagerplatz, noch die Verkaufsfläche für über 300 CUBE Räder haben. Daher kommen die bei uns immer nur häppchenweise.
Solange wir aber ein Modell in der jeweiligen Größe überhaupt bestellt haben, ist es immer möglich die Lieferung dessen nach vorne zu ziehen.
Also zum beispiel ein Rad das im März geliefert werden sollte, schon im Januar. Der einzige begrenzende Faktor ist in diesem Fall allerdings wirklich die Lieferfähigkeit von CUBE. Auch die können nunmal nicht hexen. Zum Anderen sind sie ja auch von Zulieferern (Rock Shox, Fox, Shimano, etc) abhängig, die auch nicht immer alles liefern können.

Grundsätzlich ist es aber bei CUBE aufgrund der wirklich sehr hohen Beliebtheit immer gut sich frühzeitig um ein Rad zu kümmern.
Wenn das Jahr so wird, wie wir es einschätzen könnte es ab April, oder Mai eng werden.

Grüße!
Der Mo


----------



## Schluckspecht (22. Februar 2009)

Basscommander schrieb:


> Mal davon abgesehen, dass man sich das in nem CUBE Unterforum denken kann, dass hier nicht nur Objektivität vorherrscht, was ist denn an der Basis, sprich dem Rahmen, eines Specialized so viel besser, als an einem AMS, oder einem Stereo? Die Verarbeitung kanns schonmal nicht sein, denn CUBE und Specialized werden im gleichen Werk hergestellt.
> 
> Das würde mich doch mal wirklich interessieren. Also wirklich ernsthaft!



morgen,

naja, dann versuch ich mich mal unbeliebt zu machen:
was mir an dem ams nicht so gefällt ist, und das ist generell bei den ganzen ähnlichen bikes der fall, dass der dämpfer, bzw. die lage der drehpunkte sich bei den rahmengrößen ändert. zumindest bei cube zwischen 16",18" und 20".
kann mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen, dass dies optimal ist, speziell bei den ganz kleinen rahmen, lasse mich aber gerne eines besseren belehren. und besonders "aufregend" find ich des ams auch nicht, halt eher modell solide hausmannskost 

und an dem stereo würde ich an dem steilen sitzwinkel scheitern. da ich lieber kleinere rahmen (als nötig) fahre, hockt man dann bei nem weitem auszug der sattelstütze recht weit hinten.

sind bestimmt beides gute räder, aber bei mir würde die kaufentscheidung halt auf das speci fallen, welches mir auch optisch deutlich besser gefällt.

schönen sonntag noch


----------



## alex_RCC03 (22. Februar 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> rotwild R.C1 ?



Genau


----------



## Chris360 (22. Februar 2009)

Stumpjumper FSR Elite ist nicht schlecht, da ich es zurzeit als Probebike übers Wochenende habe (seit Freitag). Am Montag Abend gebe ich es wieder zurück. 

Fahreigenschaften ziemlich anständig, Klettereigenschaften auch. Leider kann man zurzeit im Taunus nicht allzu viel klettern, da Schnee. Spikes habe ich keine drauf, nur die standardmäßigen S-Works The Captain. 

Fox Talas unschlagbar gut. Talas 140-120-100 funktioniert auch während der Fahrt gut, Federeigenschaften top. Die Fox Tala sollte mein zukünfitges Bike unbedingt haben. 

Hinterbau federt auch top. Locked bis jetzt nicht benötigt, fahre meistens in Pro Pedal, bergab auch mal offen. Federweg sehr anständig, absolut ausreichend. 

Schaltwerk (XTR) top, schaltet auch unter Last sehr gut. Gegen die Kasette kann ich auch nichts sagen, gegen die Kette ebenfalls nicht.
Umwerfer scheint teilweise zu schwach zu sein. Ist halt SLX 
Kurbel sieht ******* aus  Funktion ist aber gewährleistet. Scheint ein wenig schwer zu sein, was man so liest. Hier lohnt vielleicht ein Wechsel auf Kurbel XT.

Geometrie und Rahmen: Passt gut. Nicht überragend, aber sehr anständig. Fühle mich wohl, ist angenehm, aber eine Nummer zu klein (Testbike zurzeit ist Größe L, ich brauche Größe XL). Lack (schwarz Klarlack) hat bis jetzt keine Macken, scheint nicht allzu anfällig zu sein.

Der Sattel ist sehr unangenehm. Sattelstüze, Vorbau und Lenker top. Sattelstützenklemme scheint zu wenig Kraft zu haben.

Laufräder in Ordnung. Beschleunigt gut. Naben scheinen zu schwer zu sein, was man in den Foren liest. Im Alltag merkt man davon nichts. Schnellspanner vorne (DT Swiss) wackelt.

Die Bremsen (Avid Elixir Carbon R) sind katastrophal. Druckpunkt nur erahnbar, nicht wirklich zu spüren. Bremshebel liegen angenehm in der Hand, ich würde mir Carbon-Bremshebel wünschen. Bremsen quitschen bei Nässe sehr stark und zeigen nur eine ausreichende Bremswirkung. 
Eventuell ist Öl auf der Scheibe oder die Bremse wurde nicht ordentlich eingebremst. Jedenfalls habe ich als Testbike-Fahrer einen (sehr) schlechten Eindruck von der Elixir. 

Dies sind meine Eindrücke vom Stumpjumper FSR Elite Testbike.

Grüße,

Chris


----------



## Basscommander (23. Februar 2009)

Schluckspecht schrieb:


> morgen,
> 
> naja, dann versuch ich mich mal unbeliebt zu machen:
> was mir an dem ams nicht so gefällt ist, und das ist generell bei den ganzen ähnlichen bikes der fall, dass der dämpfer, bzw. die lage der drehpunkte sich bei den rahmengrößen ändert. zumindest bei cube zwischen 16",18" und 20".
> ...



Du machst dich hier keineswegs unbeliebt.
CUBE passt bei den AMS-Modellen die Wippe der jeweiligen Rahmengröße an.
Bei den Stereo's und Geschwistern wurde die Geometrie komplett überarbeitet, sodass das mit dem Sitzen auch bei kleinen Rahmengrößen kein Problem mehr sein sollte.



Chris360 schrieb:


> Stumpjumper FSR Elite ist nicht schlecht, da ich es zurzeit als Probebike übers Wochenende habe (seit Freitag). Am Montag Abend gebe ich es wieder zurück.
> 
> Fahreigenschaften ziemlich anständig, Klettereigenschaften auch. Leider kann man zurzeit im Taunus nicht allzu viel klettern, da Schnee. Spikes habe ich keine drauf, nur die standardmäßigen S-Works The Captain.
> 
> ...



Das mit dem Umwerfer find ich komisch. Ist doch recht baugleich mit nem XT. Denke mal, dass es der Kurbel an Steighilfen mangelt, die der Kette klettern und fallen helfen.

Ich selbst hab bei mir die Elixir montiert.
Auch schon einige Bergab-HM gefahren und bin sehr begeistert!
Guter Druckpunkt, kein quietschen und wirklich sehr, sehr ausreichende Bremskraft (mit 200er Scheiben an meinem DH-Bike).

Das schöne bei den CUBE's ist ja, dass man die ProPedal funktion fast nie benötigt, wenn der Dämpfer richtig eingestellt ist.

Jaa... okay... ich weiß... ich bin numal eben von den Rädern überzeugt. Auch ganz unabhängig davon, ob wir sie im Laden haben, oder nicht.
Bin selbst eins gefahren und werd auch wieder eins fahren.
Wenn mir's nicht gefallen würde, dann würde ich eben ein anderes nehmen.

Grüße!
Der Mo


----------



## Schluckspecht (23. Februar 2009)

wenn ich mir jetzt so vorstelle, ich müsste ein rad entwickeln, dann würde ich mich wohl für ein system für den hinterbau entscheiden und dass dann optimieren mit immer den gleichen drehpunkten (wie zB beim Liteville 301) bei allen rahmengrößen.
bei den ams müsste man dass dann ja für jede rahmengröße gemacht haben. und ich wäre dann auch von einem system so überzeugt, dass ich nicht zwei räder (ams 125 vs. stereo) mit komplett verschiedenem hinterbau aber gleichem einsatzgebiet rausbringen würde. fänd ich nicht wirklich überzeugend.

und bei dem fiesen sitzwinkel vom stereo stell ich mir des recht krass vor, wenn man mal mit versenkter sattelstütze fährt. dann hockt man doch recht weit vorne auf dem rad, speziell wenn man dann noch kleine anstiege hoch muss. da sollte dann die rahmengröße auch wirklich passen, wenn man dann zwischen zweien steht, ist dass auch wieder semioptimal.

aber sag doch mal, wieso die so von cube überzeugt bist. vielleicht kriegste mich ja auch noch zum cube-fanboy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Basscommander (23. Februar 2009)

Hm...
Ist schwer zu beschreiben, warum ich so davon überzeugt bin.
Es liegt glaub ich am Gesamtpaket. Sehr gute Teile montiert an nem Preislich erschwinglichem Rad.
Okay... das ist jetzt objektiv, das kann jeder nachrechnen.
Ich persönlich fühl mich einfach auf den Rädern wohl. Draufsetzten losfahren, danach abstellen, wieder draufsetzten und fahren, ... usw.
Ich muss da geometiretechnisch nichts ändern (Vorbau, Lenker, Sattelstütze).
Ich hab mich damals auf das Stereo gesetzt und schon auf der Parkplatzrunde hat alles gestimmt. Im Wald war es dann noch besser. Gefühlte(!) 180mm Federweg, ohne ein Sofa, oder ein Schaukelpferd zu sein. Traktion in allen Lagen. Bergab einfach unglaublich schluckfreudig, agil und trotzdem Highspeed-Tauglich, weil nicht nervös.

Zu den Einsatzgebieten:
Das AMS125 ist ein Tourer mit etwas mehr Federweg. Die Sitzposition ist gleich mit der auf dem 100er.
Das Stereo hat eine ganz andere Sitzposition. Klar, ungefähr gleich viel Federweg (130mm zu 140mm), aber das wars auch schon.
Das Stereo ist kompakter. Das bringt ein besseres Bergab-Fahrverhalten mit sich.
Genau umgekehrt ist es beim AMS. Das ist gestreckter, bringt also mehr Bergauf-Qualitäten mit sich. Macht sich aber nicht so gut bergab. (Immer im Vergleich mit dem Stereo!!!!!)
Daher ist das Stereo eben das klassische All-Mountain Bike dass auch mal ziemlich grobes Geläne wegsteckt und das AMS eben mehr das Touren-Bike.

Ich hoffe ich konnte Dir das etwas näher bringen...

Grüße!
Der Mo

ps.: Ich hasse das Wort "FANBOY"


----------



## Chris360 (23. Februar 2009)

Hab einen Händler gefunden, der das AMS passend da hat.
Habs mir erstmal reservieren lassen.

Gibts eventuell noch Fahrberichte dazu?


----------



## marco_m (23. Februar 2009)

Racer87 schrieb:


> Also wenn du so nen Federweg willst, würde ich dir eher zum Stereo raten. Nach deiner Beschreibung, was du fährst, brauchst du aber jetzt nicht unbedingt ein Stereo und dann is es vielleicht von Preis und Gewicht her sinnvoller das AMS 125 zu nehmen.


 
Immer wieder liest man hier in versch. Threads solche Aussagen, dies obwohl die beiden Bikes ja (fast) identische Federwege bieten.
Gibt es hier jemanden der wirklich Erfahrung mit dem AMS 125 UND dem Stereo hat ?
Also mit Erfahrung mein ich jetzt nicht beide mal probegesessen und Aussagen wie "ein Freund von mir hat einen Bekannten der hat mal jemand getroffen der beide Bikes" etc etc ... 

Für mich ist das zwar nicht mehr entscheidend (hab ein 2009 AMS 125 im Keller  ) aber ich stand auch mal vor dieser Auswahl.
Würde mich einfach interessieren.

Gruss
Marco


----------



## waldhase (23. Februar 2009)

Hallo Christ, deine Frage galt zwar nur Stumpi und AMS125. Ich bin selber ein ehemaliger Stumpifahrer habe das 2009 elite Probe gefahren und das 2008 AMS125 im befahren (nicht auf dem Fußweg), beides sehr gute Bikes mit denen du viel Spaß haben kannst. Warum habe ich mich anders entschieden: das Stumpi hat für diesen Preis einfach zu viele Deore u.ä. Teile dran. Auf dem AMS125 K24 habe ich mich nicht wohl gefühlt (also Geschmackssache). Dann habe ich das Rotwild RC1 FS Comp Probe gefahren und ein paar Tage später gekauft, eine Woche später geliefert. Heute nach 2 Monaten Rotwild kann ich nur sagen, draufsetzen und genießen einfach ohne viel Schnickschnack aber mit einem super Fahrwerk und einer sehr guten Ausstattung (gibt es auch mit 140mm Talas in der Cross-Version). Wenn der Preis dir zu hoch erscheint, dann  spare weiter oder fragt doch mal bei S-Tec nach dem Preis...! Letztendlich findest du in dieser Preisklasse keine richtig schlechten Bikes aber ein Rahmen  mit Topausstattung ist nicht automatisch ein tolles Rad.
Fahr es Probe...! Viel Spaß


----------



## Chris360 (23. Februar 2009)

Das stimmt. Das Stumpi hat einfach zu viele Deore-Teile dran. Ansonsten ist das Fahrwerk schon richtig gut, die Marke "Specialized" mit den Händlern und der Kulanz ja sowieso...
Ich habe gefühlsmäßig zu wenig Leistung für zu viel Geld beim Stumpi Elite.
Ich hole mir aber nochmal Angebote rein bezüglich Rabatt und Komponentenwechsel. Besonders die Kurbel sollte getauscht werden.

Das Cube AMS 125 R1 in meiner Traumkonfiguration (schwarz anodisiert, 22 Zoll) durfte ich heute bewundern - ein tolles Rad! 
Komponenten sind sehr gut, Fahrgefühl eher gestreckt denn bequem (Stumpjumper FSR Elite). Eine Frage des Geschmacks. Habe fürs AMS 125 ein konkretes Angebot vorliegen, ist zurzeit der einzige Händler im näheren Umkreis, der eins vorrätig hat. Leider ist der Händler 30km entfernt und es gab nicht wirklich viel Rabatt.

Werde mir fürs Stumpjumper FSR Elite noch zwei konkrete Angebote zukommen lassen sowie einen Händler kontaktieren wegen des AMS 125 R1.

Grüße,

Chris


----------



## Schluckspecht (23. Februar 2009)

´tschuldigung. ich nochmal.
was ist denn bitte an deore-parts so schlimm. funktionieren auch nicht schlechter als der rest und kann man günstig austauschen. also das wäre bestimmt der letzte grund, ein rad nicht zu kaufen. meiner meinung nach sind erstmals der rahmen und dann die federelemente entscheidend. der rest geht eh irgendwann mal kaputt oder kostet eh kaum was


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldhase (24. Februar 2009)

Schluckspecht schrieb:


> ´tschuldigung. ich nochmal.
> was ist denn bitte an deore-parts so schlimm. funktionieren auch nicht schlechter als der rest und kann man günstig austauschen. also das wäre bestimmt der letzte grund, ein rad nicht zu kaufen. meiner meinung nach sind erstmals der rahmen und dann die federelemente entscheidend. der rest geht eh irgendwann mal kaputt oder kostet eh kaum was



Sicher ist DEORE nicht schlecht, doch Teile die ich vom Händler gleich tauschen lasse, sind vom Preis meistens wesentlich günstiger und du hast das Bike so wie du es willst. Und was das Fahrwerk anbelangt kann ich nur sagen, wenn ich vor der Wahl stände, AMS125 oder Stumpi, dann nur Stumpi (wenn es kein Rotwild R.C1 gäbe).


----------



## Chris360 (24. Februar 2009)

Sind ja auch nicht viele Teile, die ich tauschen lassen würde.
Eigentlich bis auf die XT-Kurbel nichts.

Gewogen hat das R1 reale 12,65 kg mit Pedale, das Stumpi 13,0kg mit Pedale.
Fahrwerk stimmt schon, war eine Nummer besser abgestimmt beim Stumpi als beim von mir gestern besuchten Cube AMS 125 R1. Eventuell war aber auch einfach nur der Druck im RP23 zu groß (lässt sich ja mittels Dämpferpumpe einstellen).


----------



## waldhase (24. Februar 2009)

Chris360 schrieb:


> Sind ja auch nicht viele Teile, die ich tauschen lassen würde.
> Eigentlich bis auf die XT-Kurbel nichts.
> 
> Gewogen hat das R1 reale 12,65 kg mit Pedale, das Stumpi 13,0kg mit Pedale.
> Fahrwerk stimmt schon, war eine Nummer besser abgestimmt beim Stumpi als beim von mir gestern besuchten Cube AMS 125 R1. Eventuell war aber auch einfach nur der Druck im RP23 zu groß (lässt sich ja mittels Dämpferpumpe einstellen).



Zumindest die hintere Narbe ist auch Deore Qualität, vorne weiss ich nicht mehr so genau. Das Fahrwerk ist einfach beim Stumpi besser, auch wenn es hier sehr viele CUBE-Fans gibt und das Gewicht dürfte doch mit 17 Jahren keine Rolle spielen, mit Körper voller Kraft und Energie.


----------



## wurzelhoppser (24. Februar 2009)

So gebe auch mal meinen Senf als Cube-Fan dazu.Mein erstes war Ende 2003 ein AMS-Pro was ich bis Dezember 2008 fuhr.Dann Umstieg aufs Stereo.Muß sagen dass es beide sehr gute Räder sind und die Komponenten bei Cube eigendlich unschlagbar sind.Nun zum Stumpi Bergab eine Bombe- Bergauf  eine Wippe .Und der Lack ist nicht der beste er platz doch ganz gerne ab.Die Komponenten sind zwar nicht so der Hit in der Elite-Comp ausführung aber wen es nicht stört kommt mit den Parts zurecht.Es ist halt nicht einfach sich zuentscheiden welches Bike man nimmt ,dann noch die Wartezeiten bei Cube,da schwenkt man schnell um und kauft halt was anderes.Meine Meinung ist man sollte sich ein Bike wenn es möglich ist erstmal 1-2Tage ausleihen,und dann entscheiden ob es denn auch wirklich das richtige für einen ist.Wünsche euch eine Sturzfreie und trokene Saison.Gruss


----------



## waldhase (24. Februar 2009)

wurzelhoppser schrieb:


> So gebe auch mal meinen Senf als Cube-Fan dazu.Mein erstes war Ende 2003 ein AMS-Pro was ich bis Dezember 2008 fuhr.Dann Umstieg aufs Stereo.Muß sagen dass es beide sehr gute Räder sind und die Komponenten bei Cube eigendlich unschlagbar sind.Nun zum Stumpi Bergab eine Bombe- Bergauf  eine Wippe .Und der Lack ist nicht der beste er platz doch ganz gerne ab.Die Komponenten sind zwar nicht so der Hit in der Elite-Comp ausführung aber wen es nicht stört kommt mit den Parts zurecht.Es ist halt nicht einfach sich zuentscheiden welches Bike man nimmt ,dann noch die Wartezeiten bei Cube,da schwenkt man schnell um und kauft halt was anderes.Meine Meinung ist man sollte sich ein Bike wenn es möglich ist erstmal 1-2Tage ausleihen,und dann entscheiden ob es denn auch wirklich das richtige für einen ist.Wünsche euch eine Sturzfreie und trokene Saison.Gruss



Ja, es ist echt schade dass hier darüber diskutiert wird ob Cube oder Speci.. Beim Rotwildhändler kannst Du dir das Bike 2 Tage ausleihen und im Gelände testen (btw). Die Komponete sind vielleicht nicht "unschlagbar" aber sehr gut, keine Mogelpackung und lieferbar (wobei ich nach den sehr guten Testergebnissen nicht weiss wie es aktuell aussieht)!


----------



## wurzelhoppser (24. Februar 2009)

Waldhase haste recht,wäre eigendlich normal das ach so die tollen Händler die so gerne was verkaufen,auch Testbikes in mindestens 3größen zu verfügung hätten,damit der Kunde mal einen eindruck hat wie sich das Bike überhaupt verhält.Es bringt ja nichts mal eben vor dem Laden die Strasse auf und ab zu fahren.Da sind die Stumpi-Händler seit jahren eigendlich weit vorne,zumindestens bei uns die haben eigendlich immer Testräder da.Gruss


----------



## Chris360 (25. Februar 2009)

Ich war bei Specialized sehr zufrieden mit den Testbike-Möglichkeiten, auch wenn ich kein XL als Testbike bekommen konnte, nur ein L. Dafür wird am Wochenende auf einem XL Probegesessen und eine Runde auf Asphalt gefahren (die Fahreigenschaften im Gelände kenne ich ja bereits vom Testbike Größe L) und dann entschieden.
Zurzeit liegt mir ein Cube Angebot vor (ein weiteres steht noch aus) und drei Specialized Angebote sind in Arbeit.


----------



## waldhase (26. Februar 2009)

Chris360 schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an, ob es bei Kauf direkt im Lager zu bestellen ist. Dann sei dies laut Aussage eines Händlers innerhalb von maximal 5 Tagen bei ihm.
> 
> Da ich mich beim AMS 125 für ein R1 interessiere und die knapp sind, hatte mein Händler die Idee, ein XT umzurüsten. Anscheinend gibt es in 22 Zoll und schwarz anodisiert einige mehr XT als R1. Müsste man dann halt Laufräder, Bremsen, Kasette, Schaltwerk, Schalthebel etc. umtauschen.



 Laut ADP stehen inWie ich sehe bist du immer noch auf der Suche, wie ich sehe wohnst du in der Nähe von Frankfurt, also ganz in der Nähe von ADP (Rotwild) kann ich dich wirklich nicht animieren deinen Focus auf ein Rotwild zu setzen? 63791 Karlstein und  64407 Fränkisch-Crumbach Testbikes. 
Wenn nicht, bedenke, dass gerade die XT-Bremse in der Praxis sehr gute Beurteilungen bekommt, klingt vielleicht nicht so gut wie R1.


----------



## acid-driver (26. Februar 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Wenn nicht, bedenke, dass gerade die XT-Bremse in der Praxis sehr gute Beurteilungen bekommt, klingt vielleicht nicht so gut wie R1.



hinzu kommt das einzigartige design und das gefühl ein rotwild zu fahren.

hoffe mein C1 kommt auch nächste woche...


----------



## marco_m (26. Februar 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> ... kann ich dich wirklich nicht animieren deinen Focus auf ein Rotwild zu setzen? ...


 
Naja vielleicht sollte er sich mal dazu äussern, ev. gefällt ihm ja das Rotwild optisch ja gar nicht. Dann wird alles argumentieren nichts nützen ...
Aber wie bereits andere erwähnt haben, in der Cube Abteilung wird man hier über diese Bikes (mit Recht) nur gutes hören , ausgenommen der Lieferzeiten 

Grutz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldhase (26. Februar 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> hinzu kommt das einzigartige design und das gefühl ein rotwild zu fahren.
> 
> hoffe mein C1 kommt auch nächste woche...


Gehört hier zwar nicht hin, aber kurz die Frage, welches hast du dir bestellt?


----------



## acid-driver (26. Februar 2009)

marco_m schrieb:


> ...ausgenommen der Lieferzeiten



genau deshalb bin ich auch "fremdgegangen"...




waldhase schrieb:


> Gehört hier zwar nicht hin, aber kurz die Frage, welches hast du dir bestellt?



habe noch ein 08er hardtail rahmen ergattern können.
ich werd schon ganz dulle, so sehr freu ich mich schon auf das teil


----------



## waldhase (26. Februar 2009)

marco_m schrieb:


> Naja vielleicht sollte er sich mal dazu äussern, ev. gefällt ihm ja das Rotwild optisch ja gar nicht. Dann wird alles argumentieren nichts nützen ...
> Aber wie bereits andere erwähnt haben, in der Cube Abteilung wird man hier über diese Bikes (mit Recht) nur gutes hören , ausgenommen der Lieferzeiten
> 
> Grutz



Nach meiner Meinung findet man in dieser Preisklasse keine schlechten Bikes und wie du richtig sagst spielt die Optik eine sehr große Rolle und das Gefühl entscheidet (zu 99%).


----------



## alex_RCC03 (26. Februar 2009)

Kann den Rotwild Vorschlag nur unterstützen.
Klasse Produkte, toller Service.
Habe mich daher entschieden mir nach 3 Jahren RCC 03 ein fesches R.C1 Cross zuzulegen.

Hier mal  ein Foto zum Thema "Einzigartiges Design" (habe ich bei ullertom geklaut)




Weitere Infos auch unter Rotwild Ritter

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=225734&highlight=rotwild&page=25


----------



## marco_m (26. Februar 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> genau deshalb bin ich auch "fremdgegangen"...


 
Ja ich verstehe das absolut!
Ich hatte mein Cube im September bestellt und im Dezember erhalten, für mich war das perfekt, ok hatte sicher eines der ersten 09er und damit auch etwas "Glück".
Aber wenn einem ein Bike optisch nicht wirklich gefällt, werden alle techn. Argumente nichts nützen. Für das sind alle diese Dinger einfach zu teuer...
Es braucht nebst all den "harten Faktoren" wie Preis/Leistung, Komponenten, passende Geometrie etc etc auch das passende "Bauchgefühl" resp. die "Liebe auf den ersten Blick"
Ich könnte nie tausende von Fränkli ausgeben für etwas was mir optisch nicht gefällt, egal wie gut das Ding sonst auch wäre.


----------



## Chris360 (26. Februar 2009)

Rotwild ist mir zu teuer. Das kann ich auch in zehn Jahren noch kaufen.


----------



## waldhase (26. Februar 2009)

Chris360 schrieb:


> Rotwild ist mir zu teuer. Das kann ich auch in zehn Jahren noch kaufen.



Das R.C1 Comp kostet EVP 2990,-. Frag doch mal beim Händler nach, wieviel Du davon bezahlen sollst. Frag vielleicht vorher bei S-Tec nach einem Hauspreis (die haben auch die original Ausstattung).

http://www.s-tec-essence.de/html/rotwild_r_c1_fs.html

Und vielleicht ....


----------



## Chris360 (27. Februar 2009)

Das sind immer noch 700 EUR über meinem maximalen Budget. Wobei ich eher zum Cross denn zum Comp tendieren würde - wenn ich das Geld hätte.
Aber die Rotwild Bikes sehen in der Tat sehr gut aus.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (27. Februar 2009)

Chris360 schrieb:


> Das sind immer noch 700 EUR über meinem maximalen Budget. Wobei ich eher zum Cross denn zum Comp tendieren würde - wenn ich das Geld hätte.
> Aber die Rotwild Bikes sehen in der Tat sehr gut aus.



Finde das Cross auch fescher. 
Wichtig waren mir aber die 140 mm Federweg.
Übrigens glaube ich dass der Wertverlust bei einem Rotwild niedriger ist. Ob dass stimmt finde ich raus wenn ich jetzt mein 3 Jahre altes RCC 03 verkaufe .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldhase (27. Februar 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Finde das Cross auch fescher.
> Wichtig waren mir aber die 140 mm Federweg.
> Übrigens glaube ich dass der Wertverlust bei einem Rotwild niedriger ist. Ob dass stimmt finde ich raus wenn ich jetzt mein 3 Jahre altes RCC 03 verkaufe .



Als Wertanlage würde ich ein Mountainbike nicht sehen, da würde ich eher z.Zt. in gute Aktienfonds investieren...! und das Thema 120 oder 140mm kann man sicher diskutieren, da das aber mit persönlichen Vorlieben zu tun hat, darf jeder seine Meinung behalten!


----------



## acid-driver (27. Februar 2009)

ich würd das 140 nehmen, allein weils schwarz rot ist


----------



## waldhase (27. Februar 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> ich würd das 140 nehmen, allein weils schwarz rot ist





Wie ich bereits gesagt habe, da es sich hier um perönliche Vorlieben handelt, darf jeder seine Meinung haben und sie auch behalten. Ich persönlich finde, dass fast jedes Bike heute Schwarz ist und ich keinen Einheitsbrei wollte, davon abgesehen wollte ich ein Bike mit 120mm, weil das genau das kann was ich brauche, da ich jetzt rd. 200km damit gefahren bin, kann ich dies auch aus Erfahrung und nicht aus "glaube ich...oder hoffe ich...", sagen. Doch dies ist natürlich nur meine Meinung, wobei ich neulich in der Mounbike 03/2009 etwas ähnliches gelesen habe, aber liest schon solche Zeitschriften.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (27. Februar 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Als Wertanlage würde ich ein Mountainbike nicht sehen, da würde ich eher z.Zt. in gute Aktienfonds investieren...!



Aktien, naja
Meine Rotwild auch nicht als Wertanlage, sondern wenn Du ein Neues Bike kauft, ist es natürlcih von Vorteil, wenn man für das "Alte" noch ein wenig Kohle bekommt.
Denke/Hoffe für ein gebrauchtes Rotwild bekommt man immer noch ein wenig mehr.
Wie gesagt den Beweis trete ich hoffendlich an, wenn ich jetzt mein RCC 03 verkaufe.


----------



## acid-driver (27. Februar 2009)

ich finde, es sollte echt mal nen rotwild unterforum geben.
dann müssen wir den cube-fred nicht mit rotwild-themen überschwemmen


----------



## waldhase (27. Februar 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Aktien, naja
> Meine Rotwild auch nicht als Wertanlage, sondern wenn Du ein Neues Bike kauft, ist es natürlcih von Vorteil, wenn man für das "Alte" noch ein wenig Kohle bekommt.
> Denke/Hoffe für ein gebrauchtes Rotwild bekommt man immer noch ein wenig mehr.
> Wie gesagt den Beweis trete ich hoffendlich an, wenn ich jetzt mein RCC 03 verkaufe.



Natürlich bekommst du für ein gut gepflegste Rotwild (so wie Deines) im vergleich sicher einen guten Preis. Un was Aktien betrifft, wann kauft man ein, wenn es teuer oder billig ist?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex_RCC03 (27. Februar 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> ich finde, es sollte echt mal nen rotwild unterforum geben.
> dann müssen wir den cube-fred nicht mit rotwild-themen überschwemmen



Stimmt, wir sollten zu "Rotwild Ritter" wechseln......
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=5631241#post5631241


----------



## waldhase (27. Februar 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> ich finde, es sollte echt mal nen rotwild unterforum geben.
> dann müssen wir den cube-fred nicht mit rotwild-themen überschwemmen



Das gibt es: "Rotwild R.C1 FS Ab 2009"


----------



## Chris360 (27. Februar 2009)

Habe heute nachmittag ein Stumpjumper FSR Elite gekauft zu einem fast unschlagbaren Preis. Kurbel, Schaltwerk und Schalthebel wurden angepasst, demnächst kommen noch neue Reifen und Klickpedale dran.
Dann werde ich nach und nach tunen.

Der Preis ist auf jeden Fall top (lässt sich für ein neues Bike einfach nicht unterbieten), der Händler top (ca. 12km entfernt und sehr kompetent) und das Bike absolut super (Elite, Größe XL, schwarz mit weißem Lenker und weißer Talas). Sieht super aus. Sattel lasse ich noch anpassen.

Am nächsten Samstag kann ich es abholen.

Chris


----------



## waldhase (27. Februar 2009)

Chris360 schrieb:


> Habe heute nachmittag ein Stumpjumper FSR Elite gekauft zu einem fast unschlagbaren Preis. Kurbel, Schaltwerk und Schalthebel wurden angepasst, demnächst kommen noch neue Reifen und Klickpedale dran.
> Dann werde ich nach und nach tunen.
> 
> Der Preis ist auf jeden Fall top (lässt sich für ein neues Bike einfach nicht unterbieten), der Händler top (ca. 12km entfernt und sehr kompetent) und das Bike absolut super (Elite, Größe XL, schwarz mit weißem Lenker und weißer Talas). Sieht super aus. Sattel lasse ich noch anpassen.
> ...



Herzlichen Glückwunsch, Du wirst sicher viel Spaß damit haben


----------



## agnes (28. Februar 2009)

gutes bike^^ willkommen in der familie....

obwohl das ams125 in sachen p/l seines gleichen sucht. zudem ist der rahmen sehr stabil...


----------



## Chris360 (1. März 2009)

Der Preis, den ich fürs Stumpjumper FSR Elite inkl. der Komponentenwechsel bezahlen muss, ist so niedrig, dass ein AMS 125 R1 unattraktiv wurde aufgrund der kaum vorhandenen preislichen Differenz zwischen Speci und Cube, da mein Cube Händler keinen Rabatt geben wollte.


----------



## agnes (1. März 2009)

uff...der wollte nicht. hmm ansich kÃ¶nnen die 100â¬ immer. meiner war ohne zu reden auf 200â¬ direkt runter gegangen. naja egal..nun haste ein geiles bike


----------



## Monti-29 (6. Mai 2009)

Chris360 schrieb:


> Der Preis, den ich fürs Stumpjumper FSR Elite inkl. der Komponentenwechsel bezahlen muss, ist so niedrig, dass ein AMS 125 R1 unattraktiv wurde aufgrund der kaum vorhandenen preislichen Differenz zwischen Speci und Cube, da mein Cube Händler keinen Rabatt geben wollte.


 
HI

Ich bin neu hier und wollte mich vor meinem Radkauf (interessiere mich auch für das ams 125 Xt oder das Stumpi FSR Elite) hier informieren.
Darf ich fragen ws du für dein Stumpi bezahlt hast? (mit und ohne Änderungen?)
Dann habe ich einen Richtwert worüber ich mit meinem Händler reden kann.

MFG Monti


----------



## Chris360 (6. Mai 2009)

Moin,

habe an meinem Stumpi Elite das Schaltwerk auf X.9, den Schalthebel auf X.9 und die Kurbel auf XT ändern lassen.

Bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Elite, werde aber noch einiges ändern müssen.
Der Lack ist nicht von guter Qualität, die Geometrie und das Design dagegen sehr schön.
Positives Erlebnis: Ich war neulich mit meinem Stumpi am Flughafen, dann mit dem Flughafenbus eben gefahren, da war jemand aus Kanada mit einem Specialized-Fahrrad-Karton und meinte: "Nice Bike".  Dann haben wir einige Minuten nett miteinander über Specialized geredet. 

Das Stumpjumper wird - wenn du die Komponenten auf AMS 125 R1-Niveau tunen willst - insgesamt teurer werden. Dafür fährst Du dann eben ein Specialized und kein Cube. 

Chris


----------



## audioTom (6. Mai 2009)

Chris360 schrieb:


> Dafür fährst Du dann eben ein Specialized und kein Cube.
> 
> Chris


 

Was natürlich immer im Auge des Betrachters liegt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

